# Impact!



## lizerdbaby (Jan 9, 2006)

My brother got my little guy a snowboard for his birthday, (we figured he wouldn't do so well)....I do have pics of him actually snowboarding successful, but this is my "ooooooh that's gotta hurt" pic....


----------



## digital flower (Jan 11, 2006)

Looks like that hurt. The look on the specator's face is great.


----------



## PhotoGuy30523 (Jan 25, 2006)

lol...i think is funny..look at the guy in the backis like if he said OHHH


----------



## Joerocket (Jan 26, 2006)

Those boards with no bindings are pretty much impossible to ride, i snowboard all the time and i can barely stand up on those things, you should tell him that so he doesnt lose all hope. Although it does look like he made it to the bottom of the hill lol.

-Joe


----------



## lizerdbaby (Jan 30, 2006)

Joerocket said:
			
		

> Those boards with no bindings are pretty much impossible to ride, i snowboard all the time and i can barely stand up on those things, you should tell him that so he doesnt lose all hope. Although it does look like he made it to the bottom of the hill lol.
> 
> -Joe




:lmao:LMAO...Thanks...He actually is doing pretty good on them for it being his first time on a board...This is the before shot....





Now he wants to try skating....


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 30, 2006)

What cute pictures!  Tell him not to get too down - snowboarding is hard to learn and especially if he is riding without bindings... I personally couldn't ride without them... bindings are key.  But this little guy looks like he is doinmg just fine anyway!


----------



## Eightball Walker (Jan 30, 2006)

:lmao:  Those boards are awesome!  Me and my friend had one a few years back and we made bindings out of duck tape and towed each other around on his quad, ooohh the good ole days...


----------

